# Getting paint and egg off windshield



## MrsMike (Aug 4, 2006)

While driving home the other night, something hit my windshield. It was all white and watery. I used my wipers to clear it off. Turns out it was a bunch of kids who were throwing some sort of paintball paint and egg mix at cars. Cops almost caught them (they hit a police cruiser). Anyway, My husband washed my car that night, but there is still a glaze and some white streaks on my windshield. I gave them a good cleaning at the gas station last night, but most of it is still there. Any tips? Do you think vinegar would work?


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Warm vinegar and water oughtta loosen it, then you'd have to scrape it off. Sucks that they did that to you, but that's hilarious they were stupid enough to hit a cop car.


----------



## accountclosed3 (Jun 13, 2006)

might also try rubbing alcohol.


----------



## zebra15 (Oct 2, 2009)

I would try warm/hot water soak w. a sponge. I've found this method works with almost anything my son could manage to do to my huge patio window when he was younger. It takes awhile to soak it with warm/HOT water but that works.


----------



## MrsMike (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I have my vinegar, my rubbing alcohol and hot soapy water. We'll see what works.
The cruiser they hit was an unmarked car, which makes it even funnier. I'm pretty sure they crapped themselves. I just hope they don't ever do it again.


----------



## zebra15 (Oct 2, 2009)

How did you fair today?

OMG are you still cleaning? Did you get soo exhausted that you just went right to bed after cleaning?? Ok I admit it, I have no life, Im stuck on this thread, I just want to know how the window is... LOL...


----------



## aihley (Dec 28, 2009)

Be careful. There are gangs that are throwing eggs and such at people's windshields b/c when you turn on your wipers or spray, it turns white and you can't see. When these people stop, they're robbed or worse. This may have not been "just" kids.

Another one is leaving a car seat on the side of the road with a fake baby strapped in it.

Our sheriff's dept. just sent out an alert email to our town about this.


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aihley* 
Be careful. There are gangs that are throwing eggs and such at people's windshields b/c when you turn on your wipers or spray, it turns white and you can't see. When these people stop, they're robbed or worse. This may have not been "just" kids.

Another one is leaving a car seat on the side of the road with a fake baby strapped in it.

Our sheriff's dept. just sent out an alert email to our town about this.

Wow, thanks for this!

OP- how's the window?


----------



## Geofizz (Sep 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aihley* 
Be careful. There are gangs that are throwing eggs and such at people's windshields b/c when you turn on your wipers or spray, it turns white and you can't see. When these people stop, they're robbed or worse. This may have not been "just" kids.

Another one is leaving a car seat on the side of the road with a fake baby strapped in it.

Our sheriff's dept. just sent out an alert email to our town about this.

Your sheriff should check snopes.


----------

